# A couple Aerangis



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Aerangis citrata:







Aerangis fastuosa:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 14, 2011)

Both beautiful! I like the way you photographed the first one - cool image. :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Apr 14, 2011)

A couple of this, a couple of that... Love it all!


----------



## Hera (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice, you captured the whites well.


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2011)

Love that citrate! Agree on the wonderful photograph as well.


----------



## koshki (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, so nice!

I have both...the citrata is on death's door, but the fastuousa is spiking and seems to be pretty healthy. I hope it blooms!

Fabulous photos, as always!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 14, 2011)

Both are gorgeous! Especially that citrata. Does its pot have holes in the bottom (instead of in the side like S/H)? Wonderful job growing these!

e-spice


----------



## tenman (Apr 14, 2011)

Well bloomed!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think I've seen a better grown and flowered citrata before!! Well done! :clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 15, 2011)

I bet that fastuosa smells quite nice!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome job flowering the fastuosa Dot. I love citrata too even if it is one of the most common Aerangis - there is nothing common looking about its flowers :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely white blooms, great pics!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful..!!! I'd like to find a citrata too..  Biloba's all that's available so far..


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 15, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Inguna (Apr 15, 2011)

I like both, but Aerangis fastuosa is simply gorgeous!:drool::drool:


----------



## Chuck (Apr 15, 2011)

I was pleased when I got three blooms on my fatuosa this year. Wonderfully grown plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2011)

e-spice said:


> Both are gorgeous! Especially that citrata. Does its pot have holes in the bottom (instead of in the side like S/H)? Wonderful job growing these!
> 
> e-spice


Yes -- the little PrimeAgra balls are a way to let the roots get water but not stay too wet. But I'm thinking that I'll probably mount it, now that I have a greenhouse and have better humidity.



Lanmark said:


> I bet that fastuosa smells quite nice!


It does, indeed!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## koshki (Apr 15, 2011)

Did I by any chance happen to see that fastuosa in person today???

(I was working the registration table at the MOS show this afternoon.)


----------



## Brian Hench (Apr 15, 2011)

*Aerangis modesta*

I have an Aerangis modesta purchased last year from Cal Orchids. It is doing well and has two very nice spikes on it. I have found Aerangis to be quite easy to grow in general. Most do like it warm.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2011)

Amazing blooming for both, but especially the first one!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2011)

koshki said:


> Did I by any chance happen to see that fastuosa in person today???
> 
> (I was working the registration table at the MOS show this afternoon.)


Yes you did! And my Phal. mannii, Phrag. Cardinale, Den. tetragonum and Phal. schilleriana and Max. tenuifolia.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 19, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: You've done it again,
bow,bow
WHAT A SHOW for both!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing blooms! Extremely healthy plants.


----------



## koshki (Apr 19, 2011)

Dot, I ended up bringing home a new citrata from the show...the one I had in s/h might make it, but it might not. So try, try again! LOL!

For those of you who haven't seen Dot's plants in person...well, you will just have to make the trip sometime. Well worth it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2011)

koshki said:


> Dot, I ended up bringing home a new citrata from the show...the one I had in s/h might make it, but it might not. So try, try again! LOL!
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen Dot's plants in person...well, you will just have to make the trip sometime. Well worth it!




I'm glad you found another citrata. I'd be amazed if these like S/H. I don't think they like to have their roots wet all the time.


----------

